# Hoping for the best...but worried. :(



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My very best Boer doe, Gauger, due March 12th, came down with Ketosis last week. I was doing some treatments myself, but decided just to take her to the vet since she is such a valuable doe. So she's been on IV Glucose there trying to make it until we can safely induce the kids. However she started going into labor this morning....17 days early.  She was straining, and had a lot of discharge but her cervix wasn't open. So we are inducing labor because of concern for her health. So she should be kidding very soon. I don't know that there is much of a chance that the kids will make it...but I'm praying that somehow they will. 

Keep her in your prayers.... :sigh:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry *hugs* I do hope she will be ok. I must say that I dont think the babies can make it that early, but I hope all goes well!

LW


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I will be praying for her! ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry......  .......that is a touchy situation.....I pray that everything goes well ....... ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats so sad! I understand the whole reasoning though. ray:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks ladies. We were trying to wait as long as we could, but since she started labor this morning, the inducing is basically just to get the cervix open...otherwise we're afraid we might lose her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

ray: I know you are upset, but if its between saving her or losing her I'd choose the doe. She sounds like she's special to you. I do hope all goes well and that she pulls through. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We understand and sympathize with you.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that this has happened. Hopefully by some miracle the kid/s can make it. But the most important thing is your girl.

I will be thinking about you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Bethany, I sure will be praying for a good outcome. ray: 

Please let us know. We are all pulling for you and the goats. :hug:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how awfulllllllll that you have to make a choice like that. I am sooooooo sorrrrrrrrry. I hope she makes it through fine, and I hope that maybe the ketosis will clear up and give her a few more days. Maybe the dilating will be slow and give those babies a little more time. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers are sent that your precious Gauger delivers safely, and has a quick recovery. Tough decision to make, but you made the right choice :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much everybody, you all mean a lot. :grouphug:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry this has happened, hope the doe does well. Our thoughts are with you. :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hope everything goes well. ray:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys. I called the vet while ago to get an update before they close, and no babies yet, they got another IV in, she kept messing the ones up in her neck so they had to put it in her ear. She perked up some with that, and is doing well. Babies should be born within the next 36 hours I guess.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shes at the vet? will someone be there all night?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, IV's are a pain to keep in on goats. 

Good luck! I am still praying for her. ray:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah IV's are no fun. 

Yes she's at the vet, I don't think someone will be there all night, but they do check periodically. Thankfully our vet is only about 10 minutes away (yes I'm very blessed!), but we have our own construction company and my dad and brothers are out of town on a job...and their truck is in the shop so they had to take our other vehicle...meaning I don't have a car or I'd just go check on her myself.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely hate it when they keep animals overnight with no one there. That is my biggest issue.

I refused, when I worked in a vet clinic, to let a hospitalized animal stay overnight with no vet on staff. I can remember numerous nights that I would sleep on the exam room chairs and wake every hour to do vitals and checks on my patients. I just could not bring myself to leave them there over night.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very true, I don't particularly like it either, but I can't really have her home with an IV going.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure you can! We sent many animals home with an IV or they can "cap" it and have you give meds through out the night through the hub.

I have faith in ya! :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry Bethany! I sure hope that she pulls through. :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I never leave my animals over night. I had to sign my dog out against medical advise after she was spayed and I was there during the whole surgery and recovery. (Yeah, they were glad to see me go, but I knew my animal was in the best care with me.)

IV's are actually very easy to care for. But you do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I absolutely hate it when they keep animals overnight with no one there. That is my biggest issue.
> 
> I refused, when I worked in a vet clinic, to let a hospitalized animal stay overnight with no vet on staff. I can remember numerous nights that I would sleep on the exam room chairs and wake every hour to do vitals and checks on my patients. I just could not bring myself to leave them there over night.


Allison..you are so thoughtful ...I wish there were more caring people like you....it does scare me as well to leave my pet overnight....I always call 1st thing in the morning to see if I can come pic up my pet...... :hug:

Bethany...I am praying things go well..... :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crissa and Pam. 

I really can't bring her home though, cuz I don't have a way to transport her tonight...so she has to stay. I'm just praying that she'll be fine.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome ...Bethany...I feel so bad for you...  :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Bethany! It always seems things happen to our best animals...I sure hope she pulls through. :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she this morning???


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jacque.

She is doing well this morning, still no kids yet but the vet said she seemed "brighter" so that's a good sign. I'm going to try my best to be there when she kids, so even if they don't make it I can at least see them.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, vet just called back and she's having the kids right now....I'm going to get up there as fast as my friend can come pick me up....will update as soon as I can.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Praying. ray:. Do you think you will lose the kids?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she recovers and that you can be with her in time. ray:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Hopefully everything will turn out OK. The kids will be small but may still be viable although needing a lot of initial care. Good luck and give your doe a big hug.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sending lots of ray: for you! :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thinking about you!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope the kids survive!!! Sending ray: your way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how are things? ray:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she had triplets at about 10:30, one was stillborn but the other two are still making it. They are pretty small and weak, but I'm hopeful that they'll be able to pull through. Mom is doing well, and taking good care of her babies...she's just a bit confused as to why they won't get up! Keep praying for the little guys (yes they're both boys :roll: )


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad they made it okay! Hope they pull through! 
I had 3 bucks this year and 1 doe. :roll: so I know how you feel.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- thats great the labor went well sorry about the stillborn, but what a miracle her two boys are still here! Thinking of you and your new little boys- I hope they continue to fight, sounds like they are in good hands though! :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be thinking about them all. Hopefully the boys will be able to pull through!!!! ray:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Here's a few pictures of the two little guys, not great because they were taken on my cell phone.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties - may they have the strength to fight


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Very cute!  Hope they make it!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

ray: praying they get the strength to make it. The look really good in the pictures.

Have you given Nutra Drench? I would do that several times a day. Mom looks very proud of her babies.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're precious. I'm so glad two survived. ray: that they make it. :hug: for you and momma.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Just make sure you keep them really warm! They won't be able to cope with their own temperature regulation this early. Ie little jackets, hot water bottles, etc. would probably really help.

Really hoping they make it for you. They look really premature - you can see because their heads are very squashed. Ie they're not as long as they are with full term babies. That's a way my vet told me you could distinguish 

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH Bethany I hope they make it -- Praying really hard ray: 

Congrats on the new additions :boy: :boy:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the 2 beautiful baby boys. I really hope they make it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry about the little one that was lost, but those 2 boys don't look any worse for wear, they do look like they needed more time to grow and get more hair on them but I hope that mama recovers and they get up to eat very soon. Congratulations :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh they are beautiful.....I pray they make it..... ray: :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I am thinking of the little boys. ray: :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow I can't imagine going through what you are dealing with. I hope your doe and her little boys come out of this and are just fine. Sorry about the one you lost. :hug: Cathy


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all. I brought them home for the night (YAY!) so I have them in a dog crate with a heating pad snuggled together. They are doing as well as can be expected, they both have attempted standing up, although being so weak they weren't successful, but at least they're trying. They've gotten tubed with some good colostrum, and I have more to give them a little later.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They sound really strong for getting here a bit early. Best of luck to you and the little guys.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry about the one kid....but at least you have two...hopefully they'll pull through! :hug: And good thing momma is doing well!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep them warm and feed them well! The Lord willing they will make it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

did the vet or you give them any Bose just in case? What about some Vit B to stimulate appetite?

I am so glad that they are home with you for the night!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I just lost one...and the other one is not doing so well....man it's tough. I've never lost a kid like this, 2 stillborns yes, but just losing a newborn...this is a first.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray: I am praying for the remaining kid. 

Oh, now I see that you brought them home. Maybe try some karo, coffee mixture to perk him up?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Bethany, I'm so sorry. These babies are preemies, the fact that he lived through the birth was a miracle, I do pray that the other little guy does better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost one of the boys....that is so sad.  ..it is a miracle... that they did make it this long....I will pray ..that the last kid ...will surprise us and make it... :hug: ray:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost one of the babies. I know you did everything you could to keep him, but the angels needed him in their herd on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge. He now has lots of other babies to run and play with.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sorry.... :hug: . It will all be ok. ray: for the other baby.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh Bethany I am soooo sorry! I hope this other guy makes it through for you. Just don't give up on him yet! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats so hard! I lost my first kid (besides still born) last year too - its heart breaking :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Number 2 just went on to the rainbow bridge....I sat beside him until I felt his little heart quite beating...this is just too hard.... :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry :hug: These babies were just too precius and special to be here long, I hope that momma is doing ok :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry Bethany :grouphug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I am SO sorry Bethany! :hug: That is so sad. How's momma doing? You did your best for those little guys.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh bethany if I could go and cry with you I would and give you my shoulder to cry on and... oh goodness I have tears in my eyes, I'm so sorry :tears:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:tears: oh bethany. . . . :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry!!! :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: I'm so sorry. You tried and did all you could do, they just weren't strong enough. I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So sorry- they were well loved in their short time here. :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Awe...I'm so sorry!!! :hug: Is the momma still doing okay? ray:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your losses, how terribly sad. I do hope mom picks up and recovers quickly for you. :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much for all of your kind words, they mean so much and brought tears back to my eyes. 

Last night was so hard, just sitting there watching them die unable to do anything for them was heart breaking.  Mom is doing well, I think she is going to be fine.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: :tears:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:hug: sorry to hear of your loss hope momma is doing well


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Bethany, I too am so sorry for the loss of those tow little ones. I hope you know you did everything you could. I have to say you did more them some people. It is hard but at least you still have mom and she will be able to give you more beautiful babies, because of you she is still around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for yours losses..  ...I know it will be hard for a while... :hug: 
now you can focus on your beautiful doe ..... :hug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Soooo Sorry!! :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much...hugs to all of you.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Many :hug: so very sorry for the losses. :grouphug: for momma.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome..Bethany... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost them. You definately did everything that you could for them. I hope that mom makes a full recovery.


----------

